# Kneeling zombie started



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Took some time and started on one of next year's props. It will be a kneeling zombie for the cemetery. A bit of a deviation from the standing zombies but I like the idea of one kneeling, maybe reaching out towards the TOt's or possibly gnawing on a body part, etc.. Using the adjustable spider joints from Spider Hill Prop Works, and the cut list for measurements, I cut the pvc and assembled the frame. It is the size of a full grown man. The joints give me a full range of positions and the jointed spine allows me to bend the figure over as though he is leaning. Giving the spinal column a slight twist gives him the appearance of him twisting to look at something. I put on one of my D/S masks and hands for effect. Need to find some clothes for him (trip to Goodwill after Christmas)

Knee joints









Two piece spine, jointed in the center










Front










Side










random









I'll post progress pics as I move ahead with him.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's going to be a nice addition to your display, JD

Now let's see, if you brought one knee up and dropped one arm down so his knuckles rest on the ground, he could be a zombie quarterback:jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Now let's see, if you brought one knee up and dropped one arm down so his knuckles rest on the ground, he could be a zombie quarterback:jol:


Then I could make some zombie cheer leaders and a zombie marching band and then....wait a minute! I just want a flesh eater!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool armature. I like where this is going!

I wasn't aware of the Spider Hill parts. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Lunatic said:


> Cool armature. I like where this is going!
> 
> I wasn't aware of the Spider Hill parts. Thanks for the info.


Thanks! I'm hoping it turns out like I envision.
The Spider joints are so neat! I use them in several of my armatures and swear by them.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks good so far. I have never used those joints before, they look nice. I usually just use the heat gun method and bend to desired position.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That ought to be great when finished


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow awsome zombie im hoping that next month i can get started on some prop stuff


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sounds sweet jdubbya. Looking forward to seeing the finished product


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

What are you going to do about the feet?
I was just visualizing one foot laid flat, with the heel facing upwards, and the other foot missing altogether, as though it had rotted or been chewed off by a fellow creature.
I'm sure that there is some distortion from the camera, but the torso looks fairly small compared to the size of the head. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

kprimm said:


> Looks good so far. I have never used those joints before, they look nice. I usually just use the heat gun method and bend to desired position.


Thanks. The spider joints are pretty nifty. Allows for quick adjustments when you want to change a pose. I've done the heat gun method a few times before as well.



Hairazor said:


> That ought to be great when finished


Hoping so!



creeperguardian said:


> Wow awsome zombie im hoping that next month i can get started on some prop stuff


Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.



EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> Sounds sweet jdubbya. Looking forward to seeing the finished product


Thanks. I'll be sure to post progress pics



fontgeek said:


> What are you going to do about the feet?
> I was just visualizing one foot laid flat, with the heel facing upwards, and the other foot missing altogether, as though it had rotted or been chewed off by a fellow creature.
> I'm sure that there is some distortion from the camera, but the torso looks fairly small compared to the size of the head. Maybe it's just me.


The thoughts of the feet have crossed my mind and I think it will take some experimentation. Since the feet will be facing away from the guests, I can probably get away with a less than perfect positioning. I could pigeon-toe them inwards a bit. or as you mentioned, lay the shoes flat, heels up. I'll have to see what works best. The armature is sized to a 5' 9" man. I think the head looks disproportionate since the figure is not clothed/fleshed out. Here is the same mask on a similar size standing armature with clothing and padding and it looks more "human." The hands are larger as they are meant to be worn over your own but they match the masks and for the purposes of Halloween look good, IMO.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

He's a zombie, you could probably get a good effect from unatural poses with the feet, like splaying them out sideways.


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Love the idea of him kneeling and reaching out! Already thinking about how to make his head turn to look up with a deer motor and a motion sensor as a 'victim' stops to check him out...Where did you get the hands? Are they posable or will I need to make a frame from a coat hanger and will they keep their detail when bent?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

heresjohnny said:


> He's a zombie, you could probably get a good effect from unatural poses with the feet, like splaying them out sideways.


Agreed!



the bloody chef said:


> Love the idea of him kneeling and reaching out! Already thinking about how to make his head turn to look up with a deer motor and a motion sensor as a 'victim' stops to check him out...Where did you get the hands? Are they posable or will I need to make a frame from a coat hanger and will they keep their detail when bent?


Not sure if I'll animate the head or not. I have a shiatsu grave grabber zombie already. I might experiment with a vent motor on his head but we'll see. The hands are from Death Studios as well, painted to match the mask. with a wire armature, they can be easily posed and keep the detail nicely.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice idea, JD. Looking forward to progress pics!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Going to go with one of these masks for this guy. They're from the Midnight Studios F/X collection. 
http://www.midnightstudiosfx.com/index2.htm



















They do matching hands as well so that helps!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

LOVE those masks!! especially the first one. 

sidenote: wow. didn't realize the # on the pic ws the price. (it's early; haven't had my caffeine. ) But worth it, tho. Really great looking.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the white zombie one the best, too.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

CreeepyCathy said:


> LOVE those masks!! especially the first one.
> 
> sidenote: wow. didn't realize the # on the pic ws the price. (it's early; haven't had my caffeine. ) But worth it, tho. Really great looking.


I don't think the prices are out of line either.



RoxyBlue said:


> I like the white zombie one the best, too.


I'm also partial towards the white zombie. The other one is a bit too "gory"?:zombie:


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm with you guys , white zombie mask for sure . He will fit perfectly with the rest of the jdubbya zombie horde .

Maybe give him one foot and a leg stump , have him chewing away on his severed foot or just sitting on the ground if you don't want it to be too graphic .

Following along to see how you finish him off .


----------



## scarynoyes (Sep 6, 2011)

The feet could actually be gone and just bloody stumps with tissues trailing behind


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Love the Spider Joint tip. I like having the ability to fine tune the pose and keep him properly balanced once he's fully dressed. The feet are not a big worry, I like scarynoyes bloody stump suggestion too. He could even be eating one of his own feet. Mask #1 would probably give you the most flexibility w/respect to staging him. I don't think #2 could eat anything as convincingly, if you chose to go that route.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I am such a huge fan of your work jdubbya, either mask will be fantastic, but I, too am "infected" with the White Zombie.....
.....it bears mentioning...why don't zombies take better care of their teeth?....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is he finished yet?:jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Good suggestions on the feet. Might have to experiment with some stumps!
Pumpkin, I think the zombies are just not into dental hygiene once they go all cannabalistic.
Roxy, no he's not done. Haven't done much else to him but will start up again after the holidays.


----------



## widowmakerproduction (Sep 6, 2011)

I really like the mask. Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looking forward to more progress here too jdubbya. Love your zombies! I'm voting for the white one as well.


----------

